# Do you recommend post c section abdominal binder



## Sashaj (Jul 25, 2011)

Sorry me again. Another question - would you recommend a post c section  abdominal binder griddle ? I forgot to ask in hospital. If yes, where can I get it? 
I read on the Internet that it can help to keep everything in place post c section as well as provide support for your abdominal muscles. 

Thanks 
Sasha

Xx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Sasha

No wouldn't recommend it but that's cause id never heard of one before you asking about it!!!

Obviously it would be your call if you chose to use it for support but I wouldn't expect you to need one. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## Sashaj (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks Kaz. It is something I found on the internet and it suppose to support your back and abdominal muscles. I better leave it. Thanks anyway.xx


----------

